# Teen 17 years of age going on steroids ?



## Baseball2018 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey guys I'm currently 17, and I play baseball and workout twice a day 2-4 times a week (workouts are Crossfit and school weights) I weigh 145 at 5"7 and the problem is I've weighed and been this height for almost 2 years now. I've been working out in my daily routine for little over a year and I do know how to eat right and supplement right, I even had a personal trainer but my trainer and myself can't get my weight to go up, or my strength really at all to notice a difference. So I'm falling to steroids. I want to know a safe route to steroids or what's best for teens or newbies to help them in athletes. Some of my friends take steroids and they are very good athletically and will help them for college looks. I've gotten to the point where it's very frustrating because I've been trying so hard will little to no success and I need to make a change to step up to the next level. Any help would be appreciated and telling me not to do them won't stop me, I know quite abit about them but I still need to learn more, so any good information would really help me guys, thank you.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 25, 2016)

It's a mistake.

And I'd not expect any here to help a 17 yr old plan his first cycle.

If you want to talk about diet & training - which would be infinitely more helpful to you right now than anything else - I think you'll find a lot of help.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 25, 2016)

You are about to suffer the wrath of the whole community for not reading a single sticky before posting.
I could explain you why with your training routine and where you are in fitness you are way too far to even think about steroids ; but to keep it simple, I'll stick to your age only :
you are too young, way too young. At 17, if you take steroids you will screw up your metabolism.

Furthermore, at your age you basically are on cycle compared to the older lifters around here. You have hormon levels through the roof. 
Don't be lazy, if your weight does not go up, it's because you don't eat enough. End of story.
Taking steroids, besides being the dumbbest thing you can do, won't even help you put on weight if you are not even able to eat enough calories now.

That should be the least aggressive answer you'll get.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 25, 2016)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11475-Am-I-ready-to-cycle


----------



## StillKickin (Oct 25, 2016)

BB2018
Patience was a lost subject on me at your age as well.
That being said patience is what you need. I do not care at all about "some of your friends" that take steroids. Talk to these friends in 10 years after they never even make it to triple A farm club and see if they think they did the right thing in using drugs at this age.
Listen to what's been said above. You can gain weight, and increase strength and improve athletic performance without this. 
Do not use steroids now.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Oct 25, 2016)

You don't know shit about steroids. 

Also if your personal trainer can't put weight on you he should return his certificate back to the University of Potato. 

Eat more, work out harder, and get good sleep. Working out 2 times a day 2-4 times a week is inconsistent training. You need a nutritionist, and if you run jewce you will also need an endocrinologist. 

Look that one up. 

Next?


----------



## stonetag (Oct 25, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^There is no way in hell I could have put it better!


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 25, 2016)

The holy University of potato. XD


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 25, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> You are about to suffer the wrath of the whole community for not reading a single sticky before posting.
> I could explain you why with your training routine and where you are in fitness you are way too far to even think about steroids ; but to keep it simple, I'll stick to your age only :
> you are too young, way too young. At 17, if you take steroids you will screw up your metabolism.
> 
> ...



WHY IS THIS SO HARD TO COMPREHEND 

I hear people all the time "oh I eat all the time I can't possibly eat more"

Bullshit. If you're awake you could be eating. Jaw hurts? Suck it up. Tummy hurts? Suck it up. Can't afford it? Then you can't afford gear either. Eggs and rice Nancy Boy. Eggs and rice.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 25, 2016)

Baseball2018 said:


> Hey guys I'm currently 17, and I play baseball and workout twice a day 2-4 times a week (workouts are Crossfit and school weights) I weigh 145 at 5"7 and the problem is I've weighed and been this height for almost 2 years now. I've been working out in my daily routine for little over a year and I do know how to eat right and supplement right, I even had a personal trainer but my trainer and myself can't get my weight to go up, or my strength really at all to notice a difference. *So I'm falling to steroids. I want to know a safe route to steroids or what's best for teens or newbies* to help them in athletes. Some of my friends take steroids and they are very good athletically and will help them for college looks. I've gotten to the point where it's very frustrating because I've been trying so hard will little to no success and I need to make a change to step up to the next level. Any help would be appreciated and telling me not to do them won't stop me, I know quite abit about them but I still need to learn more, so any good information would really help me guys, thank you.



none fa king are.  i ran a cycle at 22 and that was too young.  


Buy dextrose and take that with your whey, add another 2000 cals into your diet.  dont eat shitty cals


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2016)

Chipotle is the only anabolic you need...


----------



## stonetag (Oct 25, 2016)

OP* Running at full tilt, tail between legs, looking back over shoulder, emitting high pitched noises!


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 25, 2016)

Same writing style as the guy yesturday first post being posted in steroid uncensored no intoduction.

Oh what am I to do I want to do steroids but Im this and that what do you think guys and first thing right off the bat from set go.

Totally ridiculous!


----------



## snake (Oct 26, 2016)

Let me help you son. I'm not going to jump on the fact that you're to young to be running AAS but rather look at it through the eyes of your chosen sport. 

Throw out your age and let's say your at a D1 school and looking to get into the Bigs. AAS is the road to crushing the long ball, right? Think about it, what is one of the most important things in hitting? Timing! There's a good chance that the use of steroids is going to fuuk with that. And about the time you get your timing back, you'll need to start PCT and most guys here can tell you how fun that is.

Baseball is a sport that does not lend itself to steroid use as much as everyone thinks. 90% of the guys here can out bench you by a lot, some even twice what you're doing but still, they couldn't hit water if they fell out of a boat. Steroids will not help a batter pickup a slider any better or help a pitcher locate his fastball.

I'm not going to try and tell you it doesn't help the Pros, because it does. But remember, at that level the margins are so small.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 26, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> WHY IS THIS SO HARD TO COMPREHEND
> 
> I hear people all the time "oh I eat all the time I can't possibly eat more"
> 
> Bullshit. If you're awake you could be eating.* Jaw hurts? Suck it up.* Tummy hurts? Suck it up. Can't afford it? Then you can't afford gear either. Eggs and rice Nancy Boy. Eggs and rice.



That's what I usually tell my girlfriend :32 (19):


----------



## xLefty (Oct 26, 2016)

It sounds like you want it, so I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you're simply uninformed. Here's the truth: weighing 145 is unacceptable. These guys are right in saying that you're not eating enough. When I was your age I was coming home from school and eating tuna and hardboiled eggs till I was on the verge of puking. Every. Single. Day. I would then go to the gym and squat until my eyes would pop out of my ****ing skull and I certainly wasn't doing crossfit. (seriously it's really bad for baseball) This was before I was at the level where I had fancy trainers and nutritionists. I lived in a very rural area so that wasn't an option, but guess what.. I had an internet connection. There's no excuse for staying in the dark anymore. ****, if you have to go find the biggest guy in the gym and ask him to teach you how to squat (literally what I did). Do the research and surround yourself with people who give a ****


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 26, 2016)

Well u say u know quite a bit about them so why don't u tell us what u would run then? 

As others have said if you or your trainer can not get u bigger or stronger than either of u know what you're doing. Getting stronger and putting size on is simple, especially at your age. But go ahead and tell us what you're going to run since u know so much about them? What r u gonna take after? During? U better switch your training and diet up if u do decide to take something because whatever you're doing now isn't working.


----------



## xLefty (Oct 26, 2016)

I know you're feeling like a victim because you're not physically gifted/getting recruited but the sooner you take responsibility for your career, the better off you'll be. Go ahead and do steroids, I don't really care but it's not going to help you with your current work habits. Your clock is ticking, bud. You can roll over and give up on your dream or you can figure it the **** out


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 26, 2016)

freshman year I wrestled 145, by junior year I was wrestling 195. yes, I know, puberty. but honestly I was getting in the weight room any chance I could and eating a ton of food. Even now at 21 when I want to get on gear, I'm reminded constantly about diet and I'm still too young. Forcing yourself to be patient is a bitch, but it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 26, 2016)

Not like this dude is gonna respond anyway but five foot seven and 145s isn't pro bball material. Its the truth. Ok u take some.shit and get into a college for baseball? R u gonna take steroids year round just to get thru college playing ball? No. Not a good idea.


----------



## Mark05 (Oct 26, 2016)

My first cycle was at 18.  Big mistake.  No knowledge. No guidance.  And most importantly.  Looking back.  I never needed it.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 26, 2016)

At 17 one still has very little muscle maturity unless you are a select few who took up lifting seriously a few years before, and still your muscles haven't full matured yet. All you're gonna get from taking AAS at this age is oily skin, a shit ton of zits, and water bloat. Especially you. And of course possibly Fuk yourself up for life. It's not gonna be pretty


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 26, 2016)

Kid when I was your age I would come home from Scholls and eat an entire, yes an entire box, of cereal. 2 hours later dinner. At 5'10" it helped get me from 135 lb to 155 lb.  Then I would head out to my girlfriend's  a couple hours later and eat dinner with her family when they got done with the farm work.  That's the kinda thing you need to be doing. Not gear.


----------



## bvs (Oct 26, 2016)

No one here will condone what you are doing. And as i think you may have guessed by the bros responses so far, they all know that it's a terrible idea

At 21 i weighed 127lbs and got to 200lbs all natty in just 3 years of hard work. It can be done


----------



## snake (Oct 26, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Not like this dude is gonna respond anyway but five foot seven and 145s isn't pro bball material. Its the truth.



Hey, I'm a Phillies fan and this was the first guy that came to mind!
Jimmy Rollins    
Position: Shortstop 
Bats: Both, Throws: Right 
Height: 5' 7", Weight: 154 lb.

I know, I'm not helping things; sorry X. :32 (7):


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 26, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Chipotle is the only anabolic you need...



You got Anna's Taqueria not far from you and you fukking settle for the McDonald's of the burrito world? Shame on you!


----------



## thqmas (Oct 26, 2016)

But OP, how will you explain your mother the swollen ass chick after injection? She'll surely notice while wiping your tushy, no?


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2016)

Go for it!! You can be the next Arod..


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 26, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Go for it!! You can be the next Arod..



Hes going to need muscle tech to accomplish that.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 26, 2016)

GOMAD
AF I  A
L    L  Y 
L     K
O
N



That's all.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 26, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> GOMAD
> AF I  A
> L    L  Y
> L     K
> ...



I'm 24 and I still almost do this, at least half. Been doing it sense I was like 15. 

By the way, do you really think op will get the message out of this?

Creative, I like it Tren.


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

dont touch steroids at 17 you can still get bigger with a good diet


----------

